# Wimborne 13th - 15th June



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All

I am running a classic car group (TR's) weekend event which includes caravanning/camping for two nights at Merley Court, Wimborne, Dorset on 13th - 15th June.

We have pitches booked, but unfortunately we have two or three pitches where some of our group members have had to pull out. We need to fill most spots to retain rally status, and cheaper pitches.

If we are unable to fill these spots, we will have spaces available at Rally prices - £10 per night for two nights, caravan/tent/motorhome + 2 persons, 13th - 15th June, so if you are interested in staying on a 5 star site for this weekend at cheap rates, please put your contact details on this thread (or PM me) and I will let you know as soon as possible if space is available, with the full details, on a first come - first served basis. (Note: there may be small additional charges for awnings and/or dogs)
The pitches we have are normal size - i.e. will not take RV's or very large motorhomes - probably up to around 7.5m are ok!

It is also Wimborne Festival weekend, so there is plenty to do and see in the area.

Michael.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

What!
NO-ONE interested in a possible couple of days at Merley Court at reduced rates!!

You don't have to join in with us classic car enthusiasts, honest!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

.?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't believe that no-one is interested in a weekend at Wimborne, especially festival weekend. Oh, well....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Michael

I would have loved to (ex-TR6 owner  ), but we're already booked that weekend.

I hope you get some takers.

Gerald


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Gerald.

At last a reply, even though you can't make it. Next time, maybe!

Michael


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I would love to as well BUT we will be in Ireland.....sorry 8) 

Keith


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd not seen this before, are kids and dogs welcome?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Zoe68,

Yes, kids and dogs are allowed. Whether there is additional charges for more than two people in a unit, or dogs, I don't know - but it will still be cheaper than paying the full prices.

You would need to sort out any additional costs for extra's with the site, upon arrival, and just pay me for the pitch @ £10 a day for Fri to Sun.

If you wished to stay longer, then you would again have to negociate with the site.

Hope this helps...

Michael

NB: I now have a possible four spaces


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

It is a lovely site. You can walk into Wimborne about 1 1/2 miles or catch a bus. Wimborne Market fri/sat/sun - pick up a bargain. Nice woods to walk the dog in. Play area for the kids. Outdoor pool. bar + bar meals. Camping &C'van accessory shop next door. cycle trail into Poole (or dog walk) Very expensive normal rates. We are away too otherwise I would jump at the chance. Usually go there with one or other of the clubs. Friendly staff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are Billy No Mates so we are free :lol: 

Seriously - yes we would like to come if you still have a space. Will pm you with our details.

Pat


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still room for a couple more, if anyone's interested!!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*wimborne*

Hi mike , hey would have loved to pop in to say hi to you guys as the site is 5 mins from my house but we will be at Le Mans next w/e how come you guys are not going its a great w/e away tho it look like we might get wet again this year


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Codfinger

I did post a reply, but it's disappeared !!!!!!

Are you near Merley estate shops?

We are in Merley House (not court) a lot, as we have a static there.


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

If there are any places left I would love to attend


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Lamperter

Yes we still have space, and I have sent you details by PM.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have one space left! Anyone not booked this coming weekend and want a pitch. Let me know by tomorrow (Tues) 07973 550206


----------

